# Need ideas for outdoor patio table top



## no1hustler (Nov 17, 2010)

I already have the frame for the table. I'm looking for ideas on how to attach a top to the frame that is pictured below. I want to use 5/4x6 cedar decking for the top so it matches my deck. 

Thoughts?


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Just edge glue your peices as you would any table top, then drill a hole in center of all 4 cross members for a solid attatchment screw. Use 4 conduit mount brackets close to the ends of the 2 middle cross members. Cedar does not move as much as your hardwoods do.
James


----------

